# snow blower for Deere F525?



## scottyk

Just wondering if anyone has experience with putting a blower on this mower? I know there is one available but it seems to be a rare piece to find. 

The research I have done shows a number of 010001 or catalog number
OMM79669 and I was hoping there is more options than this available as I am having a hard time finding one.

I have heard this mower is not ideal for snow removal but I have a very flat driveway and think it will out ok, I am also in need of wheel weights and chains for this application. Thanks everyone for the look. Let me know if you have any leads.


----------

